# 482 processing times



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Best bit of news seen in a while from DHA. TSS 482 processing times are at 11 -18 days for 75-90% of applications.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/482-

I've lodged on May 4th. So fingers crossed.


----------



## Blessmore (May 14, 2018)

Hi, how long did it take for your nomination to be issued after your employer had lodged the nomination application?


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Blessmore said:


> Hi, how long did it take for your nomination to be issued after your employer had lodged the nomination application?


Both nomination and visa lodged together


----------



## vr2312 (Jun 12, 2018)

pravincv said:


> Best bit of news seen in a while from DHA. TSS 482 processing times are at 11 -18 days for 75-90% of applications.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/482-
> 
> I've lodged on May 4th. So fingers crossed.


Glad to hear.

Mine was posted on April 6th and i got my grant on June 6. 

So i guess, its just a few more weeks before you get the approval.


----------



## Jamaloo786 (Nov 10, 2016)

*482 visa*



vr2312 said:


> Glad to hear.
> 
> Mine was posted on April 6th and i got my grant on June 6.
> 
> So i guess, its just a few more weeks before you get the approval.


brother can you share your experience what are the requirements of 482 visa ,how you manged to get sponsorship from the company ?

I have gone through the website ,what are my options


----------



## vr2312 (Jun 12, 2018)

The requirements for the visa are all upto the position available at the employer. I went through an employment process where interviews and lab tasks were conducted. Once everything was addressed, I was hired and the visa process started.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

vr2312 said:


> Glad to hear.
> 
> Mine was posted on April 6th and i got my grant on June 6.
> 
> So i guess, its just a few more weeks before you get the approval.


Was your sponsor accredited or just standard? Could you also share your job code please.


----------



## vr2312 (Jun 12, 2018)

Accredited. Cyber Security.


----------



## anksing (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi,

I would like to hear the real experience about getting the new 482/tss visa.

I know the department tells the 75% and 90% time but all applications are unique and have their own turn-around-time.

My application was filed on 2nd August via MARA agent, and I haven't heard back on any update. FYI, I had completed the Medicals and provided the PCC even before the lodgement, so that should reduce the time for my application.

I would like to hear from people who have successfully got the 482/tss visa.


----------



## vr2312 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello there 

It would take atleast 6-8 weeks for the application to be processed. And it totally depends on the intake time and processing time during when your application would have been submitted. 

It's been less than 4 weeks since your application is submitted, my opinion is to wait for the timeframe as mentioned above and ask for an update with your MARA agent. 





anksing said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to hear the real experience about getting the new 482/tss visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

*TSS Medium Term Waiting for Visa*

My TSS Visa was lodged on 24-July. There was a medical enquiry for my daughter last week which was responded as Medicals were already completed. Any idea how long it would take more for getting the Visa?

Since my application is being handled by Fragomen; I don't have personal account as well as don't know TRN no for application. Any way I can check the status of my Visa application online?


----------



## vr2312 (Jun 12, 2018)

It took me around 4-6 weeks after my medicals were submitted.

Regarding checking the status, i would recommend waiting for 6-8 weeks and then check with the agent on the status of the Visa. No point submitting persistent queries when the time is 8+ weeks.




nikhileshp said:


> My TSS Visa was lodged on 24-July. There was a medical enquiry for my daughter last week which was responded as Medicals were already completed. Any idea how long it would take more for getting the Visa?
> 
> Since my application is being handled by Fragomen; I don't have personal account as well as don't know TRN no for application. Any way I can check the status of my Visa application online?


----------



## AnupNepal (Dec 4, 2016)

*Where to Search Sponsor*

Hello Pravincv Sir,

Hope you are well.

Could you please provide information on where you searched for the Sponsor, I have 6 years experience in Software Development and have a positive skill assessment as a Software Engineer. 

I currently have 70 points in total, it will be a great help to me if you could tell me on where you searched for employer who could sponsor (TSS visa), did you simply search on seek/indeed or went through recruitment agency?

Hoping for your answer.

Best Regards,
Anup


----------



## vgpsingh_1985 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi Nikilesh,

Did you got your TSS Visa? If yes, what was the processing time?


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

vgpsingh_1985 said:


> Hi Nikilesh,
> 
> Did you got your TSS Visa? If yes, what was the processing time?


Not yet. There was a RFI which was responded on 21-Sep.
I have been told that mostly the decision should be known by next week.

My application was lodged on 24-July.


----------



## RhianneNicole (Oct 14, 2018)

hi just wanna ask if there will be any problem in case i imported in my IMMI account the application of my Visa?my visa was lodged by and agent and since i like to check the status of my visa on my own i imported it using the TRN no provided by my agent.thank you


----------



## RhianneNicole (Oct 14, 2018)

nikhileshp said:


> vgpsingh_1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Nikilesh,
> ...


does your visa granted?


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

*Finally received TSS 482*

Finally Visa granted to me and dependents today on 26-October-2018.

Visa was lodged on: 24-July-2018
Nomination approved: August-2018
RFI for daughters Medical Test: End of August
Response to RFI: 20-Sep-2018
Visa Granted: 26-Oct-2018

2 years Visa. Medium term stream.


----------



## RhianneNicole (Oct 14, 2018)

nikhileshp said:


> Finally Visa granted to me and dependents today on 26-October-2018.
> 
> Visa was lodged on: 24-July-2018
> Nomination approved: August-2018
> ...


congrats!! takes 3 months. for the validity ,i thought this visa has 4 years validity for the medium stream..
p


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

*Reg 482 Visa Renewal*

Hi Guys,

I am from well known corporate in INDIA. Working currently in Sydney in 457 visa. Did any one of you hear about 482 getting rejected for some crazy reasons(LMT's etc) or for some genuine issues. 

Please do share your inputs.

Regards


----------

